# Science project



## BrideTheGoldfish (Apr 29, 2019)

So I have a science project. :nerd: I want to design an experiment in which I can study how variables can change and how the fish react. I will be studying this for a 180 days. I thought I could use a betta sorority to study how different factors affect their aggression on each other. I thought of using amount of plants, amount of betta fish, and the amount of aggression against other types of fish. 

But I need help designing a better experiment. I thought about testing plant growth or different types of livebearers. 

I am unsure any help will help greatly. 

Bride


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

you could test pH and kh with different substrates plus plants or no plants aeration no aeration or whatever. simple quart jars and some baby feeder type guppies.


----------



## xocdia79 (Mar 16, 2019)

Fighting, i hope you can do it with your project 
Nhi nguyen - From Xoc dia 79


----------



## Genos (Dec 31, 2018)

Testing plant growth using different substrates, lighting, hours exposed to lighting, ferts, co2, etc so many options


----------



## Jesss (Dec 31, 2018)

Aggression is not a good a good indicator as it is borderline animal cruelty and is difficult to measure quantitatively. The effect of plant volume on live bearer reproduction sounds like a better idea but something like light intensity on plant growth would be the easiest.


----------

